# Breckenridge, CO review



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I would agree fantastic place.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

While I don't know that I would call Breck better than Vail, Summit County summers do tend to kick faces in from being awesome.


----------

